# Permanent Health Insurance Costs



## gimp (9 Dec 2009)

Hi
My PHI is costing me €3,000 per year in premiums. How much would this typically cover you for. 45 year old non smoker etc.

Many thanks


----------



## Ravima (9 Dec 2009)

Your policy document should tell you the amount of cover.


----------



## Jimbobp (10 Dec 2009)

PHI premiums are based on a number of factors (Age,sex, smoking, occupation etc). If you need to review your policy you should contact an adviser that deals with all the major PHI providers.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## Johnweber (11 Dec 2009)

Approx: €100k worth of cover.

Assumptions:

Occupation - class 2
Indexation
deferred period - 26 weeks
Pension age 60
premiums guaranteed
male 45 next birthday

Regards

John


----------



## gimp (15 Dec 2009)

Hi thanks for all the replies and advice
My policy actually says im covered for €42K only, unfortunately i now need to claim on this due to long term illness and am only now reading the small print. I thought it was related to salary but its not and has only been increasing by 5% PA while my salary had increased substantially more. It was only when i looked at the premiums did i feel i was paying a lot and getting cover for little. My own fault maybe for not paying more attention to this part of my pension policy and for not increasing it more in line with salary. But maybe a warning to others to make sure their PHI covers them adequately and the premium is reflective of this. I suppose at this stage i have no point in trying to secure anything better as as the policy document is actually quite clear when you get down to the small print and possibly my own fault for not questioning the premiums which rose also year on year automatically. My claim has been accepted
Again Many thanks for the advice on this forum


----------

